# New Outbackers.com Decals Available Now



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I am sorry that I will not be able to make these decals at this time

Outbackers.com decals are available again. I have been given permission to make the NEW decals. I will personalize them with our user name if desired. See the pics of mine. I will be offering these in three colors, blue, maroon or gold. They are approximately 4" x 14". They come in matched pairs. You get two decals per order so order accordingly. The price is $12.95 a pair, that includes shipping. You can click the link below to go to my PayPal ordering page. Fill out the color and the username/screen name you want spelled EXACTLY as you want.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for doing taking the initiative to do this. I am sure there are many Outbackers that would like to have these!


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

Ordered mine today. Thanks a lot :!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where is the "like" button?


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Like button indeed. Just ordered mine. Thanks



Oregon_Camper said:


> Where is the "like" button?


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> Outbackers.com decals are available again. I have been given permission to make the NEW decals. I will personalize them with our user name if desired. See the pics of mine. I will be offering these in three colors, blue, maroon or gold. They are approximately 4" x 14". They come in matched pairs. You get two decals per order so order accordingly. The price is $12.95 a pair, that includes shipping. You can click the link below to go to my PayPal ordering page. Fill out the color and the username/screen name you want spelled EXACTLY as you want. Click the BUY NOW button and PayPal will do the rest. I will ship every Monday. Any questions email me [email protected] Thank You
> 
> Click *Here* to order the NEW Outbackers Decals. (scroll down to get to the Outbackers.com decals)


We got ours and they look great! Will make sure to get them put on before our trip to Hatteras next week.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, It's just a fun thing and I like making them. Everybody needs some.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I can custom make any graphics for your camper or tow vehicle. Large or small, printed or cut vinyl. Even T-shirts.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks guys for your orders. 
NFARCH
MINOR007
BILL & KATE
NO NAME
ChefShade
Aussiefire
Gr8daggett
Outbacker8
Todd&Regan


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> Thanks guys for your orders.
> NFARCH
> MINOR007
> BILL & KATE
> ...


Just got mine today and they look great. Very prompt from order to arrival as well. I would attach a picture but have not figured out how to do that from iphone to this site as yet!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

got my outbackers.com decals today. they look great!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Finally got around to putting them on ..... We think they look great!

Thanks!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I finally got around to ordering them.Must be spring fever.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='Tourdfox' date='16 February 2014 - 12:44 PM' timestamp='1392572643' post='486241']
I finally got around to ordering them.Must be spring fever.
[/quote


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Recieved today.thank you


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I would like to see some pics of peoples Outbacks with your Outbackers decals on.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Can you duplicate the OEM decals?
Specifically the big "Outback" logo on the front...maybe a few more.
All the decals on our 2009 are in pretty rough shape.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Duplicate, No. It's illegal to duplicate. I can however make replacement decals. Would be custom to your specs. If you want exactly correct you would need to go thru Outback. Contact me thru PM on here or call my shop. thanks 309-517-1056 Quad City Custom Vinyl Graphics


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I am sorry to say I am not able to do any Outbackers.com decals at this moment. I have everybody who has ordered them done. They will ship Monday 5/12. I cannot take anymore orders at this time. Sorry. 
Quad City Custom


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

Is anyone making decals? I'd have some made here if anyone is interested. Who gives approval for such things?


----------



## Mike.williams76 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm interested in a decal if anyone is making them??? Any input would be appreciated.


----------

